# Updating Tesla App: Your device isn't compatible with this version



## TSLAholic (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but has anyone come across the exact phone compatibility requirements for the phone to work as a fob? I went to update my Tesla app for M3 support this week and was prompted with a "Your device isn't compatible with this version" notice and not allowed to proceed with the download. 
Even though my phone is a rather ancient Samsung S III Mini, this is the first time I've come across any sort of such issues. I guess I've stuck with this dinosaur mainly due to its compact size while waiting for the next compact Android model to be released since I'd prefer not to switch to iOS. So I've been waiting for Samsung to release its promised Mini S6 until the release got scrapped, then the S7 the following year until _that _got scrapped, and now (fingers still crossed) the S8 Mini release that is still scheduled for later this year. 
Since the Samsung "Mini" model range traditionally consisted of watered down processors and fewer features, it'd be nice to know what version Bluetooth etc. is required for Model 3 access before committing to a phone upgrade ahead of taking delivery.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It's not necessarily what Bluetooth version but rather the app itself that isn't compatible with your device. I can tell you that Android is incredibly more difficult to handle from a compatibility standpoint than Apple due to the sheer volume of devices and variations of hardware/software out there.

On the Apple side, Apple controls hardware and software. There are only so many devices in existence as well.

On the Android side it's a crapshoot. The hardware and software that sits on top of basic Android becomes difficult to handle.

Aging devices will always become an issue (on both platforms) as modern technologies evolve the older devices begin to sunset.

When you go to https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslamotors.tesla&hl=en, you will only see a confirmation of whether or not the app is compatible with your device; but behind the scenes in the Android Developer area it shows exactly which devices are compatible and not compatible with your app.

For a fun fact, I am the Product Owner for a proprietary software platform that my company utilizes for a few thousand users. My app is compatible on 7,631 Android devices and there are a total of 14,217 Android devices.


----------



## TSLAholic (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks! I've emailed the Tesla App developer about this. Also, I just checked the link you provided, and it looks like this version requires Android 5.0. while my phone is currently on 4.4.2.


----------



## EvWannabe (Dec 22, 2017)

Be a bit careful though. Even if you can run the App, you might not be able to use your phone as a key. My iPhone 4S can run the Tesla App but it cannot be a key for my Model 3. The iPhone 6S can do both.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

If I’m not mistaken, it’s not only Bluetooth but also NFC which explains why you need to make contact with the pillar. It’s possible the older phones didn’t have that technology built in. Basically any phone that can do an Applepay/Samsungpay service should also work as the key for the M3


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it's not only Bluetooth but also NFC which explains why you need to make contact with the pillar. It's possible the older phones didn't have that technology built in. Basically any phone that can do an Applepay/Samsungpay service should also work as the key for the M3


I don't think the NFC is a factor (on the phone) which I think is exclusively Bluetooth. Along your line of thinking though, it can also dependent on Bluetooth hardware as well and maybe the older devices are not up to snuff.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't think the NFC is a factor (on the phone) which I think is exclusively Bluetooth. Along your line of thinking though, it can also dependent on Bluetooth hardware as well and maybe the older devices are not up to snuff.


I think you're right. The two cards included with the car are NFC whereas the phone app is purely BT.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Just got to this late... Guys, really, isn’t your beautiful Model 3 going to be worth a smartphone upgrade??


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Just got to this late... Guys, really, isn't your beautiful Model 3 going to be worth a smartphone upgrade??


Or worded differently - if driving a car with the coolest tech shouldn't your phone be within the last 4 generations


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

As I understand it, the old phones have a version of BT that does not have the LE module. Some say it's in 4.0 but others say it's 4.1, if your old phone doesn't have LE then it will not work afaik.

For the technical, BT LE has the cryptographic protocol that is used. Other products like Tile use this as LE is always on and will try to pair with the corresponding devices. So if Tile does not work on your phone then there is a good chance that the Model3 LE communication will not either. I have an iPhone 6S which does have the LE as it connects to my Tile once it is in range but I know my old Touch 5th gen (the one with a touch screen) does not work and that's BT 4.0 so it could also be down to the antenna's used.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

BLE= Bluetooth Low Energy = the English name for Bluetooth 4.0 hardware and software stack. It's correct that older hardware does not support it. It is possible for Tesla to add older Bluetooth 3 support if they don't mind the extra energy use.


----------



## BioSehnsucht (Sep 28, 2017)

In addition to the possible lack of BLE, an older version of Android OS may lack the necessary API calls to use the hardware and support the phone-as-key functionality. Plus there may be other performance-related issues.

Looks like my not-nearly-as-old HTC One m9 is compatible, though since I don't have any Tesla products yet apparently I can't sign in (thought it would let me sign in then tell me nothing here).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

BioSehnsucht said:


> In addition to the possible lack of BLE, an older version of Android OS may lack the necessary API calls to use the hardware and support the phone-as-key functionality. Plus there may be other performance-related issues.
> 
> Looks like my not-nearly-as-old HTC One m9 is compatible, though since I don't have any Tesla products yet apparently I can't sign in (thought it would let me sign in then tell me nothing here).


I 99.9% sure that the Google Play Store is smart enough to only display apps for download that are compatible with your device, so if you can download it, it's compatible. Still doesn't mean the key works, though I'd bet your device works just fine as the key.


----------



## TSLAholic (Apr 9, 2016)

Woah, totally failed to see that there were additional replies to this thread.



Michael Russo said:


> Guys, really, isn't your beautiful Model 3 going to be worth a smartphone upgrade??


As I explained in my original post, for me personally, physical size is the deciding factor. It's like choosing M3 over MS due to its physical size; some people are switching from MS to M3 mainly for this reason alone. 
Unfortunately for me, I have not been able to come across an Android phone that is as ergonomically friendly as the Galaxy Mini series devices were. The Galaxy S7 seems to be the closest one yet. But that sucker slipped out and smacked the floor hard while I was trying to reach the top of the screen with my thumb while holding it with one hand.  
So, it really isn't about hanging on to an ancient dinosaur of a phone.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TSLAholic said:


> Woah, totally failed to see that there were additional replies to this thread.
> 
> As I explained in my original post, for me personally, physical size is the deciding factor. It's like choosing M3 over MS due to its physical size; some people are switching from MS to M3 mainly for this reason alone.
> Unfortunately for me, I have not been able to come across an Android phone that is as ergonomically friendly as the Galaxy Mini series devices were. The Galaxy S7 seems to be the closest one yet. But that sucker slipped out and smacked the floor hard while I was trying to reach the top of the screen with my thumb while holding it with one hand.
> So, it really isn't about hanging on to an ancient dinosaur of a phone.


This is where I try to convert you to the Apple cult... iPhone X is the perfect size


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

TSLAholic said:


> Woah, totally failed to see that there were additional replies to this thread.
> As I explained in my original post, for me personally, physical size is the deciding factor. It's like choosing M3 over MS due to its physical size; some people are switching from MS to M3 mainly for this reason alone.
> Unfortunately for me, I have not been able to come across an Android phone that is as ergonomically friendly as the Galaxy Mini series devices were. The Galaxy S7 seems to be the closest one yet. But that sucker slipped out and smacked the floor hard while I was trying to reach the top of the screen with my thumb while holding it with one hand.
> So, it really isn't about hanging on to an ancient dinosaur of a phone.


The big advantage of Android is that there are phones for every need, might I suggest the Unihertz Jelly (https://www.unihertz.com/jelly.html). It is small, reasonably powerful, and according to the Play Store compatible with the Tesla App. My daily phone is a Galaxy Note 8, but the Jelly is a great backup or travel phone. The screen is a little small and some web sites don't work quite right, but so far it has done everything I have asked it to do. I don't have my M3 yet, so I can't say definitively that it works, but it is running Android 7, has BLE (Bluetooth 4.1), and is compatible with multiple carriers (and is reasonably priced), so it is worth considering.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TSLAholic said:


> Unfortunately for me, I have not been able to come across an Android phone that is as ergonomically friendly as the Galaxy Mini series devices were.


While not quite as small as a Galaxy Mini, I suggest taking a look at the Moto E4. It's a decent phone, not overly big, and the battery seems to last over twice as long as any of the other phones in my family (which includes the Pixel 2, Nexus 6p, and Nexus 5x), and that's not an exaggeration. Best of all, you can get them for $40.



SoFlaModel3 said:


> This is where I try to convert you to the Apple cult... iPhone X is the perfect size


No need. The Moto E4 is about the same size.


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

Now if only someone would make an Android device small enough to fit on my keychain...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> No need. The Moto E4 is about the same size.


Dislike button


----------



## KGTES (Sep 26, 2017)

TSLAholic said:


> Woah, totally failed to see that there were additional replies to this thread.
> 
> As I explained in my original post, for me personally, physical size is the deciding factor. It's like choosing M3 over MS due to its physical size; some people are switching from MS to M3 mainly for this reason alone.
> Unfortunately for me, I have not been able to come across an Android phone that is as ergonomically friendly as the Galaxy Mini series devices were. The Galaxy S7 seems to be the closest one yet. But that sucker slipped out and smacked the floor hard while I was trying to reach the top of the screen with my thumb while holding it with one hand.
> So, it really isn't about hanging on to an ancient dinosaur of a phone.


@TSLAholic I would look at the Pixel 2 or the Sony Experia XZ1 compact, both come with Android Oreo on board..


----------



## TSLAholic (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll look into the above mentioned devices.
I'm sure I won't be left out in the cold.


----------



## CmdrData (Apr 30, 2017)

Others have provided options of smaller Android phones, here is a link that talks about best small android phones available as of Jan 2018, Moto E4 is among the list.
https://www.androidauthority.com/best-small-android-phones-782746/


----------

